# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إِنَّما العاجِزُ مَن لا يَستَبِدْ ..!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*إِنَّما العاجِزُ مَن لا يَستَبِدْ ..*
*
*
*لَيتَ هِنداً أَنجَزَتنا ما تَعِدْ ... وَشَفَت أَنفُسَنا مِمّـا تَجِدْ*
*وَاِستَبَدَّت مَـــرَّةً واحِـدَةً ... إِنَّما العـاجِزُ مَن لا يَستَبِدْ*
*
*
*هذه أبيات لعمر بن أبي ربيعة ، من شعراء الدولة الأموية .. والاستبداد الذي عُـنِـي في هذا الموضع : الحزم وعدم التردد في اتخاذ القرار وتنفيذه .. ومن هنا جعلت العرب في حِكَمها : < إنما العاجز من لا يستبد > ..*
*
*
*و الاستبداد عندما يقرن بـــ < العدل> يكون حكمةً وعدلاً .. أما الاستبداد من دون عدل ، فهو : الطغيان والظلم ..*
*
*
*وهذا المعنى المقرر : فهمه هارون الرشيد لما أسرف < البرامكة الفارسية > في التحكم في أرض الخلافة ، واللعب بأموال الإسلام في الضياع والمعاصي ، وحُرِمت العرب وغيرها من مصالح الدولة ، ولم يكن للخليفة سوى الاسم .. < وهي قصة مكررة في سائر العصور !! > ..*
*
*
*فأرسل له أحدُ شعراءِ العرب مذكراً بحقيقة ولي الأمر ، وعدله وحزمه في إدارة الدولة ، والأخذ على يدي العابثين ..* 
*
*
*لَيتَ هِنداً أَنجَزَتنا ما تَعِدْ ... وَشَفَت أَنفُسَنا مِمّـا تَجِدْ*
*وَاِستَبَدَّت مَـــرَّةً واحِـدَةً ... إِنَّما العـاجِزُ مَن لا يَستَبِدْ*
*
*
*فاستيقظ هارون من غفلته ، وأخذ بحزم المنع ، وقطع يدي السفاهة البرمكية ، وأعاد العدل إلى موضعه ، وكفى الله المؤمنين شرَّ الفاسدين


حسن بن محمد الحملي.*

----------

